# Professional vs. Home model Stihl



## eric8 (Oct 6, 2010)

Just curious if you guys knew what the differences are between Stihl's occasional/home use chainsaws vs. their professional models? For instance, what features would I be paying extra for buying an MS362 vs an MS290 Farm Boss? I see that both are roughly 56ccs and 13 lbs, but the MS has almost 1 more HP.

My main concern is durability. Are the pro series engines built better than the occasional use models? Are there better bars, chains etc on the pro models?

Sorry if I sound like a newbie, but I'm just a homeowner looking for a really good saw. I know a professional model is overkill for my use, but I would rather pay extra now for something that will last 10 years versus something that will be junk in 3 or 4.


----------



## nmurph (Oct 6, 2010)

we need more info about the amount of use. a homeowner series will last more than 10 yrs unless it is used daily.
pro saws generally have a cylinder that attaches to the crankcase and have more power per pound of weight you are toting around. the homeowner series use the lower part of the cylinder to hold the top portion of the crank. pro series are easier to service. but as far as wear, the stihl homeowner saws hold up very well.


----------



## fatjoe (Oct 6, 2010)

The MS290 is a good saw, but like nmurph said, you need to explain when and how you intend to use the saw you want to buy.How much cutting, how big of wood, what kind of wood.


----------



## porch monkey (Oct 6, 2010)

I know a guy that cuts firewood for a living with a 029...no telling how many cords he's cut with it. If you're a homeowner looking for a saw that will last I say you should take the challenge: 

buy you an MS290 and try to wear it out


----------



## nebraskasparks (Oct 6, 2010)

Stihl makes quality and that's why it costs a little more and it's worth every penny. Note that on some of your professional models that the body shows a split between engine and air filter which is supposed to cut down on the vibration between the saw and you. 
IMHO I think a well cared for saw with a sharp blade is going to cut down on the vibration a lot more! The Farm Boss and others its size are going to last you a very long time if you use Stihl oil and keep it clean. You will be amazed how long you can run them before any major maintenance is needed if you take care of it.


----------



## JustinM (Oct 6, 2010)

nmurph said:


> we need more info about the amount of use. a homeowner series will last more than 10 yrs unless it is used daily.
> pro saws generally have a cylinder that attaches to the crankcase and have more power per pound of weight you are toting around. the homeowner series use the lower part of the cylinder to hold the top portion of the crank. pro series are easier to service. but as far as wear, the stihl homeowner saws hold up very well.



Agreed. My dad uses his saws a couple of times a year, I use mine at least once every week 6 months of the year - we're both in the "homeowner" category (i.e. neither of us make a living at it).

There are a lot of factors at play. For me, Id rather look for a well cared for used pro saw & have the best of both worlds: lower cost, higher quality - but that obviously requires a bit of guts to be willing to troubleshoot if things go wrong (not to say that a brand new saw wouldnt have its issues at some point either, mind you).


----------



## sjp (Oct 6, 2010)

not sure how much use it will see i had a ms290 and it got taken so i got a ms362 
the 362 is a lot more saw and much nicer on the body if you are useing it all day


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 6, 2010)

nebraskasparks said:


> a well cared for saw with a sharp blade ...





Chainsaws don't have blades.


----------



## nmurph (Oct 6, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Chainsaws don't have blades.



yep, and not all stihls are "quality" anymore so than all huskies or dolmars.


----------



## WVshooter (Oct 6, 2010)

It's a bit of a stretch to compare a 362 and a 290. The 391 is really closer to the 362 in terms of size and power.

Bars and chains are interchangable between the mid-range and pro class saws.

Durability concerns shouldn't bother you much if you're not making a living with the saw or cutting wood for the entire neghborhood, thought that's not to say I'd rule out a pro saw either.I know several people who have run the snot out of the mid-range saws and they keep coming back for more. A pro saw will be more comfortable to use all day,and should last longer, especially under homeowner use, IF taken care of properly. 

If you're just cutting firewood for yourself, buy the most saw you're comfortable with. The 290 will cut wood, but a 311 will be more powerful and then the 391 more again. The 362 is an excellent saw if you don't mind dropping the cash on it, and has more power, better balance than the previous three saws mentioned.

Don't rule out other brands, though. The dealer is really one of the most important considerations in a new saw.


----------



## banshee67 (Oct 6, 2010)

my father had an 024 he bought when i was a little kid, thing ran like a champ for 16 YEARS, being used every year to cut wood for our fireplace, help out neighbors, he even loaned it out quite a few times.. the abuse those people (including my father) put put on it, was probably pretty much, and the thing just kept going.. nothing wrong with "homeowner" saws at all
ive never run a 290, but im sure its a great saw.. most people are not used to a 50+ cc saw and are surprised how well they cut.. even with a "safety" chain, the average person is used to a wild thang, crapsman, etc.. there is no comparison , even with stihls homeowner line


----------



## JustinM (Oct 6, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> most people are not used to a 50+ cc saw and are surprised how well they cut.. even with a "safety" chain, the average person is used to a wild thang, crapsman, etc.. there is no comparison , even with stihls homeowner line




Very true, Banshee.


----------



## Bubbles Up (Oct 6, 2010)

I had a plastic homelite which I found out had a life span from 50 -300 hours.Like most home owners stuff used once in a blue moon for a short job. Stihl makes some home owner stuff that is decent then a nice midline series then they go pro.
It really depends what is in budget,and how much you are going to use it. I just purchased a new MS260 Pro a nice 50cc saw that can take a hard days workin'. The reason I got this was it is a bit big for my current needs but I know its been in production a long time so parts are plentiful.


----------



## sunfish (Oct 6, 2010)

Home owner saws are fine and take a lot of abuse, but I like pro models much better! 

Buy what you like


----------



## banshee67 (Oct 6, 2010)

046 said:


> assuming a medium size saw (60cc) is needed... new MS361 is 800+ or out of most budgets.



800 American Dollars!?!
i made a post asking for one months ago, and had several offers from guys, that i dont even know personally, willing to pick one up from their local shop and send to me for around $600 shipped (or less) in some cases!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 6, 2010)

sunfish said:


> Home owner saws are fine and take a lot of abuse, but I like pro models much better!
> 
> Buy what you like



There is a lot more difference than just the power to weight ratio, the non-pro Stihls have a plastic case, and are much harder to work on than the pro ones for most people. The quality on some parts is also different, but that will vary with the exact models. A few experts on them may differ regarding how hard they are to work on, but that is only because they worked on a lot of them.


----------



## JustinM (Oct 6, 2010)

046 said:


> +1 ... this is almost identical to a post I made a few days ago.
> 
> assuming a medium size saw (60cc) is needed... new MS361 is 800+ or out of most budgets.
> 
> ...



Well, and it you're patient & know what you're looking for, you can do even better.

My 036 I got for $70 (cosmetic wear but runs like a champ). My 034S I got for $100 (looks brand new all it needed was a new fuel line & was good to go). And my 262 I got for $150. 

These all took time to search for and find, mind you.


----------



## banshee67 (Oct 6, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> just get a 346xp




cmon.. thats what you *wanted* to say, isnt it?


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 6, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> cmon.. thats what you *wanted* to say, isnt it?



No, not in this thread! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## elwoodps (Oct 6, 2010)

*What about the MS270, MS280 & the various 028's*

Like the MS290/310/390 they're listed as "Mid-Range Use" saws ("Chain Saws for Farming and Landscaping" in Canada), but don't have the clam-shell crankcase. How do they differ from the "Pro" saws?


----------



## sunfish (Oct 6, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> There is a lot more difference than just the power to weight ratio, the non-pro Stihls have a plastic case, and are much harder to work on than the pro ones for most people. The quality on some parts is also different, but that will vary with the exact models. A few experts on them may differ regarding how hard they are to work on, but that is only because they worked on a lot of them.


Hi ST, I know the pro models are much better. I was just saying there are a lot of home owner saws out there taking a beating and doing OK.



> *elwoodps *
> What about the MS270, MS280 & the various 028's
> Like the MS290/310/390 they're listed as "Mid-Range Use" saws ("Chain Saws for Farming and Landscaping" in Canada), but don't have the clam-shell crankcase. How do they differ from the "Pro" saws?



They still have plastic crank cases. There was a photo here recently of one with melted case. 

If one wants top quality, get a pro model, like a 346xp  There, I said it


----------



## sunfish (Oct 6, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> 800 American Dollars!?!
> i made a post asking for one months ago, and had several offers from guys, that i dont even know personally, willing to pick one up from their local shop and send to me for around $600 shipped (or less) in some cases!



MS362 at my dealer is $669.


----------



## eric8 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the great info, guys. This site is a wealth of knowledge. I guess I have always been a "Tim the Toolman" kind of guy when it comes to being overkill with my machines. I don't need a 2500 series diesel pickup, yet I bought one. Hell, I don't even need a 1500 series gasoline one.....a Toyota Tacoma would suit my needs just fine. I don't need a 1000cc sportbike capable of 186mph, yet I have one in my garage. (a 600cc sportbike is PLENTY fast for my riding ability).

Maybe it's a disease. :chainsawguy:

Regardless, I guess I can't really go wrong by buying a professional line saw, huh? To be honest, I'm tempted to just buy an MS880 and call it a day...haha. But unfortunately, there seems to be a point of diminishing returns with power and weight. An 8.6 hp saw would be cool, but what homeowner wants to cut a saplings and occasional firewood with a 22 lb, 8.6 hp saw, right? 

So, long story short, it looks like the MS362 is a high quality, lightweight saw with very decent power, so that's more than likely what I'll go with. Of course, that MS441 could be had for only a little more money.....


----------



## banshee67 (Oct 6, 2010)

sunfish said:


> MS362 at my dealer is $669.



same here, 670 with 20"

i was talkin about its predecessor :chainsawguy:


----------



## banshee67 (Oct 6, 2010)

eric8 said:


> I don't need a 2500 series diesel pickup, yet I bought one. Hell, I don't even need a 1500 series gasoline one.....a Toyota Tacoma would suit my needs just fine. I don't need a 1000cc sportbike capable of 186mph, yet I have one in my garage.
> 
> Maybe it's a disease.



actually yes, it is, its called napoleon syndrome..



j/k 

and why immediately rule out the 260 ? huge gap from a 290 to a 362


----------



## sunfish (Oct 6, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> same here, 670 with 20"
> 
> i was talkin about its predecessor :chainsawguy:



My mistake, I get those two confused. No 361s around here umpkin2:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 6, 2010)

eric8 said:


> So, long story short, it looks like the MS362 is a high quality, lightweight saw with very decent power, so that's more than likely what I'll go with. Of course, that MS441 could be had for only a little more money.....



That is one way of looking at it. Most here could get by with a 290 but the "want" factor plays an important roll. Does for me anyway. I could do 90% of my falling/bucking jobs with a ported 440. A ported 660 came along and I just had to have it. Not a need, a want. I don't even want to mention the pipe saws.

The 362 would be a better "one saw" deal and could pull a 25" b&c just fine. The 441 is better for bigger wood. Just be warned that CAD will make ya get both.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 6, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> and why immediately rule out the 260 ? huge gap from a 290 to a 362



Yup, a 260 and 441 could cover just about anything. Use the 260 for limbing and the small stuff. Use the 441 for the big stuff. Pick the 260 back up when the 441 is wearing on ya.


----------



## meatwagon45 (Oct 6, 2010)

I guess I should have asked the dealer this, but what exactly is the MS 290? My fire Dept has MS 280's, an assortment of small Stihls with 14" bars, some of the firefighting saws, and 1/2 dozen backpack blowers. 

I really do not understand the model numbering Stihl uses. Is an 029 bigger than my 290? What does MS stand for? What are the saws without a prefix?

When I bought my saw, the third dealer I spoke to asked how much cutting I did, and what type of use it would get. (ie would I be dropping trees or cutting chunks and would I be on the ground or climbing). He offered to put a package together for me in a few days and that's how I got my 290. (I forgot the price, but it was the saw, 12 bottles of mix and a gallon can, a hardhat, gloves, 2 extra chains, and a bottle of stabilize). All this for about $20 more than the list of the saw.

After killing a Shindaiwa and a year old Lowes Poulin saw, this was a well enjoyed experiance using/owning this saw. 4 years and I have not killed it yet. It's been dropped, left in the rain, fell off my truck, and had a log thrown at it and it still works like new. 

PS - Schmitt and Searafin in Waterbury CT is an awsome dealer with a full line of Stihl equipment and excellent service. They also carry splitters, plows, and a full line of hardware. Sorry for the business recommendation but they are truly great guys that not only sell this equipment but use it themselves


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 6, 2010)

meatwagon45 said:


> After killing a Shindaiwa and a year old Lowes Poulin saw, this was a well enjoyed experiance using/owning this saw. 4 years and I have not killed it yet. It's been dropped, left in the rain, fell off my truck, and had a log thrown at it and it still works like new.



This is why the 290 sold so well. Where other saws would fail, the 290 keeps trucking. It's just a well built saw meant for firewood guys to beat on.


The MS290 is basically the same saw as the 029, less the screw caps. 290s have the flippy caps. The MS series is just the newer verison of the older "0" series saws. Like the 044 has been replaced by the MS440. Bad A saws btw.


----------



## COLD_IRON (Oct 6, 2010)

eric8 said:


> Just curious if you guys knew what the differences are between Stihl's occasional/home use chainsaws vs. their professional models? For instance, what features would I be paying extra for buying an MS362 vs an MS290 Farm Boss? I see that both are roughly 56ccs and 13 lbs, but the MS has almost 1 more HP.
> 
> My main concern is durability. Are the pro series engines built better than the occasional use models? Are there better bars, chains etc on the pro models?
> 
> Sorry if I sound like a newbie, but I'm just a homeowner looking for a really good saw. I know a professional model is overkill for my use, but I would rather pay extra now for something that will last 10 years versus something that will be junk in 3 or 4.



As far as durability, the 290 and 362 should both be very durable. I have seen 290's take their beatings, being trucked around in skidder buckets and truck beds, being tossed on the ground and generally treated very rough - but they kept going and going. 

The main difference between the 2 is design and performance. The 362 is a newer design with higher performance. The 290 is an older design and much harder to do an engine type repair on, but both saws will last a long time.

I bought my 361 as a homeowner saw, I was recommended a 290 but I decided to step up and get a pro-grade saw. In the long run, it was a good decision.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 6, 2010)

362 is superior to the 290 in all aspects. I feel you buddy, I have the same desease. Everything is snap-on, pro saw, expensive rifles and bows, 700 dollar scopes, etc. I just like to know that I own quality stuff. Nothing wrong with that. 
A 362 is built with a metal crankcase -vs- plastic with the 290. 362 has better power to weight, antivibe, gas mileage, and the air filter will stay cleaner longer. They just balance in the hands better too. Same thing for the 361, which I have. It's even lighter thn the 290 and has pretty much the same power as the 362 without the new design engine system. You can still find them around for alot cheaper than the 362 if you can locate one. I like the 361 better. It will be easier to modify if you ever wanted to also. 
Don't get me wrong, the 290 is a great saw too. Just not quite as great as a 361 or 362.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 6, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Everything is snap-on, pro saw, expensive rifles and bows, 700 dollar scopes, etc. I just like to know that I own quality stuff. Nothing wrong with that.



$700 is staring to get into the decent scopes, expensive is S&B. I would love to have one. My Burris XTR will have to do for now.

btw, nice avatar!


----------



## nmurph (Oct 7, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> 362 is superior to the 290 in all aspects. I feel you buddy, I have the same desease. Everything is snap-on, pro saw, expensive rifles and bows, 700 dollar scopes, etc. I just like to know that I own quality stuff. Nothing wrong with that.
> A 362 is built with a metal crankcase -vs- plastic with the 290. 362 has better power to weight, antivibe, gas mileage, and the air filter will stay cleaner longer. They just balance in the hands better too. Same thing for the 361, which I have. It's even lighter thn the 290 and has pretty much the same power as the 362 without the new design engine system. You can still find them around for alot cheaper than the 362 if you can locate one. I like the 361 better. It will be easier to modify if you ever wanted to also.
> Don't get me wrong, the 290 is a great saw too. Just not quite as great as a 361 or 362.



not exactly.....the 362 and 290 are VERY close in weight.......the 290 holds a distinct advantage at the cash register.......while the 1127's (290/310/390) use plastic crankcase, they are very robust and the cranks of both saws sit in metal.....the 1127's just use a cradle to hold the crank...i have never read of a failure of this arrangement.....i'm sure their have been, but bearings spin in metal cranks too.......to me, stihl lost a large portion of the 361's appeal when they let the weight jump......


----------



## eric8 (Oct 7, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> 362 is superior to the 290 in all aspects. I feel you buddy, I have the same desease. Everything is snap-on, pro saw, expensive rifles and bows, 700 dollar scopes, etc. I just like to know that I own quality stuff. Nothing wrong with that.
> A 362 is built with a metal crankcase -vs- plastic with the 290. 362 has better power to weight, antivibe, gas mileage, and the air filter will stay cleaner longer. They just balance in the hands better too. Same thing for the 361, which I have. It's even lighter thn the 290 and has pretty much the same power as the 362 without the new design engine system. You can still find them around for alot cheaper than the 362 if you can locate one. I like the 361 better. It will be easier to modify if you ever wanted to also.
> Don't get me wrong, the 290 is a great saw too. Just not quite as great as a 361 or 362.



Good info....so a metal crankcase is one of the benefits of upping to a pro saw huh? Also, you mention the new design engine system. Is this the 4-mix engine they're putting in their trimmers? Are any of the new professional saws still 2 stroke besides the 660 and 880?


----------



## Sheriff420 (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't know much about chainsaws but I recently bought a MS290 new for something like $380 after tax and I love it. 
I was used to a 26cc Poulan before that and I hadn't learned how to properly sharpen a chain before finding this site so It's a bit of a jump going from a weak saw with a chain that had the rakers too high on it to a Stihl with twice the power and a properly sharpened chain but hey, like I said, I love this thing.

I've also seen some disapproval of the flippy caps but I love those too. My Poulan needed a pair of channel locks to get the caps off.

I think I'm going to go cut some trees now.


----------



## sunfish (Oct 7, 2010)

eric8 said:


> Good info....so a metal crankcase is one of the benefits of upping to a pro saw huh? Also, you mention the new design engine system. Is this the 4-mix engine they're putting in their trimmers? Are any of the new professional saws still 2 stroke besides the 660 and 880?



All the saws are 2 stroke, not 4 stroke like the trimmers.


----------



## eric8 (Oct 7, 2010)

sunfish said:


> All the saws are 2 stroke, not 4 stroke like the trimmers.



Just wondering...cause some of their pro saws are labeled with the green dot in the brochure as being eco-friendly (MS362 and MS441, for example) bragging about low fuel consumption and emissions while some don't have the "green rating" such as the MS260 pro and MS460.

Personally, I think it's kind of funny that a chainsaw company is trying to market itself as "green", but that's a whole other story.


----------



## THALL10326 (Oct 7, 2010)

eric8 said:


> Just wondering...cause some of their pro saws are labeled with the green dot in the brochure as being eco-friendly (MS362 and MS441, for example) bragging about low fuel consumption and emissions while some don't have the "green rating" such as the MS260 pro and MS460.
> 
> Personally, I think it's kind of funny that a chainsaw company is trying to market itself as "green", but that's a whole other story.



The 362 and 441 are strato design meaning 40% less emissions and less fuel consumption. The 260 and 460 are plain old 2 cycle, more emissions, more fuel consumption, not green freindly. Who's laffing now,hehe


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Oct 7, 2010)

eric8 said:


> Just wondering...cause some of their pro saws are labeled with the green dot in the brochure as being eco-friendly (MS362 and MS441, for example) bragging about low fuel consumption and emissions while some don't have the "green rating" such as the MS260 pro and MS460.


the 3rd number (0,1, or 2) designates a "revision" in a sort of way. The 1 is an improvement of the 0 and the 2 is an improvement of the 1. So the 1 & 2 models are improved, and that typically means better emissions (stricter standards for newer saws).


eric8 said:


> Personally, I think it's kind of funny that a chainsaw company is trying to market itself as "green", but that's a whole other story.


Why do you say that? Harvesting trees to be used as lumber ties the carbon up, and makes room for more trees to grow, removing more carbon from the atmosphere. Burning wood for heat is a carbon neutral form of heating. It doesn't add anymore carbon to the atmosphere than it took out.

So as a whole, the timber industry is pretty green. The hippies just don't see it that way because they can't think rationally.


----------



## ms290 (Oct 7, 2010)

eric8 said:


> Thanks for all the great info, guys. This site is a wealth of knowledge. I guess I have always been a "Tim the Toolman" kind of guy when it comes to being overkill with my machines. I don't need a 2500 series diesel pickup, yet I bought one. Hell, I don't even need a 1500 series gasoline one.....a Toyota Tacoma would suit my needs just fine. I don't need a 1000cc sportbike capable of 186mph, yet I have one in my garage. (a 600cc sportbike is PLENTY fast for my riding ability).
> 
> Maybe it's a disease. :chainsawguy:
> 
> ...



I will reccomend the 441. i have one i bought second hand. runs like a champ. if your cutting anything smaller than say 4 inch wood its a real pain as its a tad heavy. i really think it shines in the 18-25 inch wood. (hard woods) Filter cleanings are few and far between as with fill ups on fuel. I have heard the AV is great. i wouldnt know as mine has a blown out AV mount so its a bit rough on the hands.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Oct 7, 2010)

ms290 said:


> I will reccomend the 441. i have one i bought second hand. runs like a champ. if your cutting anything smaller than say 4 inch wood its a real pain as its a tad heavy. i really think it shines in the 18-25 inch wood. (hard woods) Filter cleanings are few and far between as with fill ups on fuel. I have heard the AV is great. i wouldnt know as mine has a blown out AV mount so its a bit rough on the hands.


Hmmm... if you're going to heft a 441 around you may as well go for the 460. Same weight, more power!


----------



## ms290 (Oct 7, 2010)

CountryBoy19 said:


> Hmmm... if you're going to heft a 441 around you may as well go for the 460. Same weight, more power!



kinda hard for me when the 441 was only $200 and a new 460 was $800ish.

Not that it matters since the 066 is getting resurrected in a week or so anyway.


----------



## mountainlake (Oct 7, 2010)

Far as I know every Stihl has a metal crankcase even the MS170 with most of the odd numbered ones being a clamshell design where the engine sits in a plastic case , which makes it harder to do a [email protected] but easier to do bearings. Some Huskys have the bottom of the crankcase made out of plastic. Steve


----------



## eric8 (Oct 7, 2010)

CountryBoy19 said:


> So as a whole, the timber industry is pretty green. The hippies just don't see it that way because they can't think rationally.



Oh believe me, I'm with you on that. I just don't see why Stihl seems so concerned with appeasing the hippies by doing all the marketing of how "green" their tailpipe emissions are. The hippies are going to always villify anything or anyone who cuts down a tree, so Stihl should just say the hell with them. It's not like they would be losing their customer base by ditching the whole "green" thing. How many hippies do you know who own a chainsaw?

But of course, the new engine design is more than likely the results EPA mandates and totally out of Stihl's hands.


----------



## THALL10326 (Oct 7, 2010)

eric8 said:


> Oh believe me, I'm with you on that. I just don't see why Stihl seems so concerned with appeasing the hippies by doing all the marketing of how "green" their tailpipe emissions are. The hippies are going to always villify anything or anyone who cuts down a tree, so Stihl should just say the hell with them. It's not like they would be losing their customer base by ditching the whole "green" thing. How many hippies do you know who own a chainsaw?
> 
> *But of course, the new engine design is more than likely the results EPA mandates and totally out of Stihl's hands.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Now your hitting the nail on the head. Remember also its not just Stihl its all manufacturers having to meet EPA requirements. Stihl is however outsmarting the others by taking something they are forced to make and promoting it using the term "Going Green". Smart move on thier part. The Going Green thing is also a common term used by auto makers and thanks to the EPA Going Green is here to stay. We in the USA have a Going Green market, if ya wanna play in it ya gotta be Green or get out..


----------

